# Afternoon in the Goldfields, WA



## Bloomster (Sep 12, 2011)

Hello all,
Thankyou to all who look at this thread and comment, Hope you all enjoy

4 Specimens of
Underwoodisaurus milli






















My first ever Bluetounge in the Goldfields
Tiliqua occipitalis































A Bobtail
Tiliqua rugosus






This Sleeping dragon, didnt want to disturb him so i took photo as is.
Ctenophorus cristatus






I do hope you all Enjoy

David Bloomfield


----------



## Bel03 (Sep 12, 2011)

Gorgeous photos! The 3rd would be my fav......eyes always do it 4 me! (& i think my children have figured that out too, i seem to get the 'puppy dog' look alot lately....) :lol:


----------



## Serpentess (Sep 12, 2011)

Love that Shingleback. Nice photos.


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 12, 2011)

very nice photos and finds!!!


----------



## solar 17 (Sep 12, 2011)

_Thats been one good chomp on the blue's tale, great pics.
..........Baden_


----------



## Grogshla (Sep 12, 2011)

nice one mate thanks for taking the time to post this up.


----------



## Bloomster (Sep 12, 2011)

solar 17 said:


> _Thats been one good chomp on the blue's tale, great pics.
> ..........Baden_



Yeah, it healed really well as well.... hardly any scar.


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice pictures Bloomster.

I love the Bluey, those dark colours are my favourite.

those underwoodisaurus are great too


----------



## mad_at_arms (Sep 12, 2011)

Never tire of looking at pics of milii.
Great images
Thanks


----------



## junglepython2 (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice stumpy.


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Sep 12, 2011)

Goldfields shinglebacks are awesome!!! Nice pics


----------



## Smithers (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice bunch of pics,...gotta love a Thick-Tail


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 12, 2011)

*oh i love the first four and the 'if i stand on my tippy toes im gunna look all big and tough' look these guys have *:lol:


----------

